# Din, Tarih, İlim, Müzik... > Gurbetçi Türkler >  Türk'ün Mezarına Dahi Tahammül Edememek

## veli

Yıl 1989 Kominist Bulgar yönetimi kendi sınırları içersindeki soydaşlarımıza olan baskı ve asimilasyon politikalarını arttırmş,Türkçe bir söz,bir kelime etmek dahi yasaklanmıştı...

Türk'üm demek,Türkçe konuşmak yasak,Cami yasak,namaz yasak...

Çocuğuna Türkçe isim koymak,Türkiye'den yayın yapan radyo kanallarını dinlemek dahi yasak...

Bulgar zulmünden kaçarak zorunlu göç kapsamında Türkiye'ye yerleşen bir soydaşımız naklediyor; biz cenazelerimizi gündüz bulgar adetlerine göre bulgar mezarlığına defneder gece gizlice naaşı çıkartır yıkar namazını kılar ve Türk mezarlığına defnederdik...

Zulmün bu kadarınada pes diyorsunuz...
Ancak ne yazıktırki zulüm bugünde dünyamızdan o kanlı ellerini çekmiş değil,bugün yine o kanlı kominist düşüncenin işgalindeki Doğu Türkistan'da Türkçe ve Müslümanca taşıdığımız tüm değerler yasak...

İnsanlıktan nasibini almamış çinli sürüler bulgar yoldaşlarından bir adım daha ileriye gitmiş anne karnındaki çocukları bile zorunlu kürtaj politikasıyla katletmişlerdir...

Tıpkı bulgarlar gibi çinli vahşilerde Türk'ün mezarına dahi tahammül edememiş ve işgalden sonra ilk iş, başta Doğu Türkistan'ın önde gelen direniş liderlerinin kabirleri olmak üzere tüm şehitlikleri yerle bir etmişlerdir,bugün halen bu yüzden fertlerinin yarısı özgürlük ve bağımsızlık uğrunda şahadet şerbetini içmiş bir milletin şehitliği yoktur...

Dünyayı kana ve gözyaşına boğan kanlı kominist ideoloji farklı çoğrafyalarda, farklı zamanlarda, inancı ve tarihi kültürünü birbirine sımsıkı sarmalamış Müslüman Türk'ün kanını oluk,oluk akıtmış,dünya Türklüğünü birbirinden ayrıştırıp birbirine başkalaştırmıştır...

Bu kanlı ideoloji ülkemizdede 1980 öncesi süreçte bir çok vatan evladını yerli işbirlikçiler eliyle katletmiş ve kapının eşiğinde fırsat bekleyen amerikan uşaklarına 1980 darbesinin ortamını hazırlamıştır...

Peygamber(s.a.s) övgüsüne nail olmuş necip Türk milletinin kutlu tarihi böylesine acı ve ızdırap dolu olaylarla doludur,bu hadiselerin benzerleri Kırım,Karabağ,Batı Trakya,Kıbrıs ve istiklal harbi sırasında Anadolu'da yaşanmış, Kerkük ve Doğu Türkistan'daysa bugün dahi yaşanmaktadır,kısacası dünyaya hoşgörü,adalet,medeniyet gibi kavramları öğreten biz Türklere dünyanın vahşi sürüleri pek hoşgörü ile yaklaşmamışlardır...

Herşeyden önce şunu vurgulamak gerekirki Türk kelimesi sadece bir milletin ismi değil tarihe yön vermiş ve bunun bedelini en ağır şekilde ödemiş bir medeniyetin adıdır,bugün Türk kimliğini etnik bir kimlik olarak dillendirmek ve karşısına başka etnik unsurları çıkararak açılımlar tasarlamak tarihe ve bu tarihin mirascısı Türk milletine ihanettir...

Bugün bırakın işgal altındaki Türk yurtlarını,Türk dünyasının hamisi Türkiyemizde dahi Türk olmak,Türkçe durmak zor bir hal almıştır,her türlü kimlik beyanı serbestken Türk'üm demek kanunen değilse dahi pisikolojik olarak yasaklanmıştır...

Açılım hesaplarıyla bize hazmettirilmek istenen Türk kimliğinin al aşşağı edildiği tükenmiş bir Türkiyedir,hazmettirmek bu oyunun başaktörlerinin bizzat kendi tabirleridir...

Yaradılanı yaradandan ötürü seven bir milletin mensublarıyız,kimseyle bir sorunumuz kimseye bir baskımız,zorlamamız,hor görmüşlüğümüz yok,ancak mevzu bahis din,bayrak ve vatansa kmseyede hoşgörümüz yok...

Bulgar zulmü dolayısıyla yaşanan zorunlu göçün yirminci yıl dönümünde kaleme aldığımız bu yazıda zulmü anlatırken Doğu Türkistan ve Kerkük'e değinmememiz,Türk'ün acısına sızına değinmişkende Türkiyemizde Türklük üzerine oynanan oyunlara dokundurmamamız beklenemezdi,dünyanın her neresinde olursa olsun Türk olmanın yahut Müslüman bir topluma mensup olmanın bedelini canlarıyla ve kanlarıyla ödemiş tüm aziz şehitlerimizi rahmetle anar,siz değerli okuyuculara esenlikler dilerim...

Türk'ün kendisine dönüşü sadece Türk çoğrafyasının veya İslam coğrafyasının değil tüm insanlık aleminin kurtuluşuna sebeb olacaktır...

----------

